# Radio controlled loco bell sound card



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

I am currently building a G-scale live-steam model of Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes No. 24. It is fitted with a Futaba 2.4GHz radio control set.

Does anybody know where I can obtain a sound card that will make the sound of a loco bell and that can be connected to the radio receiver, both for control and power?

Any assistance will be gratefully received!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello
Sorry, I dont have an answer to your question, but can you tell me if you are scratch-building your #24, or is this from a kit? Thanks. And I'll be interested in whatever replies you get, since I have a Roundhouse #24 with R/C, and would like to add sound.
Best wishes from this side of the pond.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a good source for different sounds including a steam engine bell:
http://ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm
You can turn the sound on and off with the gear or flap switch on your transmitter in conjunction with a Pico on/off switch that works like a servo. These are available from Dimension Engineering at:
http://www.dimensionengineering.com/PicoSwitch.htm

One thing you might consider is using a mini micro park flyer servo in the cab to make the bell swing back and forth while it's ringing.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Dr. J:
It is being built with Roundhouse components, but incorporates a number of changes from their "standard" product in that it has an axle pump and a water tank (with hand pump) in the tender. The gas-fired boiler has been custom-made to allow the fitting of a clack valve and a much neater water gauge glass. A radio-controlled steam whistle has been installed, but I need a bell sound from somewhere...

Carl Weaver:
Many thanks for pointing me to that web site, and they have just the thing I need. Unfortunately I don't have 9 volts DC available on the loco to make the card work, or sufficient space to install sufficient batteries to get that amount of power.

The search continues!


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tony, 
Looking at the board Carl pointed you to, I think it could be modified to run at 4~6V (four AA batteries which I guess is what you are using for your radio servos). You might want to Email the manufacturer to explain your application.


By the way, you have a very nice website.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks David - a very good idea and an email is on its way to ITT Products. 

Thanks for your comments about my web site. My good lady wife was off work sick a few weeks ago and put it together for me in an afternoon. It would have taken me weeks! She has been good enough to train me to do updates.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Tony
Thanks. I'll be interested to see the finished product. Are you doing the work yourself?
Best wishes
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J)


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Dallee Electronics - they make sound cards for G scale sparkies but it is easy to disable the chuff and just have the bell and whistle. They cost about $90. 

Link is http://www.dallee.com/G_Steam_Sounds.html 

A cheaper solution is a kit - there are many around such as http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/FK251 

Robert


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Just had an email from ITT and they confirm that their cards need 9V DC to operate, and there are no work-arounds.

JimC:
Yes, building it myself. I should complete it next week (except for the bell!) so there will be some pictures on my web site when it is done.

Robert:
Many thanks for pointing me to those two sites. I will investigate further.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

After a lot of investigation, and after consulting with my customer, we have decided to not bother with the bell sound card. None of the products met our exact needs in that they either needed to much power or just did not sound right. I think that this was the right decision.

Anyway, the loco is now complete and can be seen here:
http://i537.photobucket.com/albu...-1.jpg
http://i537.photobucket.com/albu...-2.jpg


Further details are available on my web site: http://www.rhoshelyg.me.uk/8.html


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Tony: Very nice indeed. I'm awaiting delivery of a used SR&RL #24. I want to paint the smokebox, and replace the old-style butane tank. Where do I get an exploded diagram or disassembly instructions for this loco? Or do I just start unscrewing, and hope for the best? Thanks.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

The smokebox and its mounting plate are held on by three screws, with the smokebox attached to the plate by two vertical brass tags. There are two at the rear of the smokebox that screw into the floor and a frame spacer, and one at the front centre of the mounting plate, behind the pin lifting bar. Removing these three will allow the smokebox and plate combined to be lifted and pulled forward off the boiler. Once off the loco, the smokebox can then be separated from the mounting plate.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Tony! I'm sure this will be very helpful, once I have the loco in hand. So far, no package. The watched pot, and all that... 
Jim Coplan (aka Dr. J)


----------

